# walboro 255lph fuel pump on a Turbo Z31



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Help please!
On my Z31 I need to replace the fuel pump badly and Id really like to use the Z32 pump but at a whopping 302 dollars I would really like to opt for a less expensive alternative- like the walboro- I know someone out there has done it- how difficult is it to switch to this fuel pump and what part number do I need to order- where can I get one while im at it? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Google search man , dunno what else to tell you. I'm gonna do a Z32 pump myself when the time comes. It'll support more HP than the engine will.


----------

